# My New LEDs



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

After following a Thread on RC I decided to test these units myself.

Model Number:JCX-SZD120W (55x3W) 
Input Voltage:AC85~264V 
Lumens:5800lm 
LED Lifespan:50000h 
Power cords Qty:2 Switch 
Qty:2 LED Qty:55pcs* Bridgelux 3w led
LED Color:White:12000-14000K,Blue:450nm 
The actual power:130W 
Output current:630ma Output voltage:3.2-3.4V

My thoughts so far, The units are very well built.
I can see a Large heatsink through the fan ports.
The colour is just WOW, And Bright.

Ill be installing them today and I will update the thread with pics.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice dude! Is this just one unit for your whole tank?

You know your a Nerd when you look at an LED and can tell the manufacturer....very sad =P


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I picked up 3, With 120' optics, Should cover my 6' tank LOL.

If i can find enough interest, I plan to bring a couple 100 units into Canada and sell them.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

where did you get them and how much do they cost?

lets see some pics of them over your tank


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Installed, 2 sec test And DAMN they are bright. I have them 18" above the water.

As for the Info Chris, The price i got these for was because Im buying a few hundred units to sell, The are made in Hongkong.

Pics will be up tomorrow after i do everything my wifes asks of me.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

............


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Pics Taken with a Iphone... Sorry 
BUT you still get a idea on the difference in lights.

Old LEDs
blue only.


Old LEDs
Blues and 50/50s


New LEDs
Blue only


New LEDs
Blue and White


Over the tank shots will have to wait untill i clean up the wireing.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful dude! Tell me when you get them in and I'll take a few depending on price.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

That's crazy bright, I'm sure that cost a pretty penny. How many watts of mh would it take to equal the led's? Guess you make your money back in hydro.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm thinking that size of tank you would need 2-3 250w MH's and if it's right he's running 3 x 165w so a savings of 255w?? I think? So at an average of 10 cents/Kw....I work it out to be a savings of $18 per month just on lighting. That can totally go towards more coral!!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

cablemike said:


> That's crazy bright, I'm sure that cost a pretty penny. How many watts of mh would it take to equal the led's? Guess you make your money back in hydro.


These will be cheaper then Almost all other Units on the Market.
But like i said before If i get enough interested ill Sell mass amounts.

As for MH, These units are as Bright as a 400W MH


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

need 

a

price price price!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Give me a few days to finish up the details Then Ill be able to post a price.


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

Just tagging along to keep an eye on this...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

*Pricing and info*

http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=256779#post256779


----------

